# Working on Epoxy Lined Copper Water Piping



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Several years ago the water piping in the extended care care building at the hospital I was employed at had been injected with an epoxy coating in lieu of a repipe. Needless to say, the staff plumbers were leery of the product. I changed jobs not long after the epoxy job was completed so I never did find out what the downside of of this process might be.

Has anyone ever had to work on piping that has had this done to it? Has it leaked or the coating separated and clogged outlets and valves? How about adding on, does it strengthen the thinly worn copper enough to accept compression fittings? Was there an issue with increased velocity?

One interesting point was that the Municipal AHJ did not view the process as acceptable, due to the fact that it impacted on the pipe size, reducing the ID. But because the building was own by the Provincial Government, the City did not have the authority to stop the work.


----------

